# deamon hunters



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

This is my first rp so i apologise if its terrible.

Plot
1st company regal knights have been sent to panterra III to investigate rumors of deamonic influence. During the serch chap master ruhr falco, honour gaurd and the 15 regal knights are separated from the main body of troops. They carry on with their investigation and find a lone renegade marine they capture and interogate information from of him. They find out that an iron warriors warsmith is planning 3 major attacks on sourounding forge worlds. The regal knights then head back to where the rest of the company had been last time they conacted them only to find a massive crater and 2 chaos thunderhawk gunships full of battle hungry renegades in the distance and all communications severed. (i just geussed that chaos had thunderhawks)

objective 
To warn neighbouring planets of the attacks and to try and stop them from happening.

characters
honour gaurd:
company champion
weapons bearer (uses chapter masters Ruhr Falco's unused weapons)
standard bearer
apothacary
grey knight (power armour)

regal knight x12 (acces to any wargeer in the imperium)
regal knight libby
regal knigh techmarine
regal night chaplain

charactor profile
name:
age:
rank:
wargeer:
aperance:
personality:
my charactor
name:Ruhr Falco
age:578 years old
rank: chapter master
wargeer:regal heavy bolter or psyfists + force weapon
aperance: clad in grey knight power armour with many purity seals and regal knights adorments apparent. bth shoulder pads has chainmail trim merchrite red inset with diagonal white stripe and chapter badge. Helmate is gold with laurels. All other parts are regal blue. 
personality: The epitome of what an astares aspires to be (many chapter masters envy his talents and sucseses) inspires all around him to greatness always look on the brigh side(clishe and half)


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Dibs on the Grey Knight!

Name: Devoveo
Age: 168
Rank: Justicar
Wargear: Nemesis force weapon, wrist mounted storm bolter, Refractor field, psycannon bolts, power armour 
Appearance: About average Astartes build. Deep blue eyes, and short crop brown hair. Scar on his neck where a herald of Slaanesh sliced through his neck armour. His armour is adorned with seeral purity seals and liturgies of hate for the daemonic.
Personality: Incredibly pious. Strong-willed and level headed. Also incredibly selfless, and will always risk his own life to save others. Has a very violent temperament, and will often charge into battle screaming liturgies of hate from his sacred chapter.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

just to let you know i intend the grey knight to have been sent as a reserve to the regal knights but other than that it sounds good.


----------



## Karnox (Feb 27, 2010)

*name:* Titus Pullo

age: 139

rank: Weapons Bearer

wargear: Power Sword, Plasma Pistol, Storm Shield, Melta-Bombs, Bionic Eye, Power Armour

appearance:

personality: An incorrigible trouble maker. He is a ferocious lover of life with the courage and loyalty of a warrior but the morality of a pirate. He is very humorous and very violent. His temper is uncontainable so it is best not to offend him.

Save me a spot, and what wargear do I choose from? Do I include the weapons that I carry for the chapter master?


----------



## ViNtAgE MeIsTeR (Mar 6, 2010)

may i join?

my character:

name: agustel maric

age: 321

rank: brother sargent.

wargear: a power sword, Boltgun, bolt pistol, frag and krak grenades.

appearence: a tall marine, with short black hair, he wears his power armour with pride, adorned with purity seals and other adormnets, his entire left arm is cybornetic after a dark eldar vessel crashed into his thunder hawk, punching through and severing his arm off.

personality: tactical and resourceful, ensuring the lifes of his men and the completion of their mission to be top priority, he has a good sence of humour for a marine and will never let his men no fear, he keeps there spirits high.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Name: Sage Solaris

Age: 236

Rank: Standard Bearer

Wargear: Banner, Combat Blade, Bolt Pistol, Power Armour, Frag and Krak Grenades

Appearance: Tall, Long blond hair and two scars running diagonally down his face, from eyebrow to chin, cutting through one of his eyes, his Power Armour is covered in awards and purity seals, from the boarding action of a renegage ship in which he killed both their master and brought down the ship.

Personality: Cares more about his men than any order given, he will and has pulled out of missions because of a lack of proper support, he carries the banner, he keeps the spirit, the only reason for it to fall is if he is killed. He is a graceful man, his idea is that war is that of two parties meeting, greeting and arguing about differences, that, in the end, will be smoothed out, either through force (Which he prefers.) or through diplomacy which, though he hates to admit he is good at.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The weapons bearer uses the weapon that the chapter master isnt using at the time so if ruhr falco is using his regal heavy bolter you either use the psyfist and power sword or you carry them and use your own weapons those weapons are your choice . All of you have a place from here on its first come first served.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

name: Rico Stantinus
age: 512 years
rank: Company champion
wargear: Powersword and round stormshield with builtin bolter
aperance: The average height and build of a space marine. He comes from a tribal world and that shows on him: he wears all kinds of alian teeth on a necklace: rewards he took for killing them. His face is covered in a tribal tattoo, though he doesn't speak about why he has it. His dark skin shows one pink scar running from his ear all the way underneath his powerarmour. He carries a tabard made out of a scaled hide and his helmet always hangs at his waist.
His power armour is pretty ornate, with all kinds of swirly golden lines across his gauntlets, the left side of his body part, left greave and helmet. His powersword is a singlehanded one without any type of guard whatsoever. Just a blade and handle. A sword is for killing and a shield for defending after all! The shield is hoplite-style shield, once again with golden swirly lines and in the middle the chapter symbol.
personality: A very cool and calm person. If people die, they die for the Emperor. That's why he doesn't mind dieing... During battle he reveals quite some tactical advice to other sergeants and he's often fighting at the front line.

Hope this is fine with you? or should I edit something?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

im fine with that apart from the fact that the regal knights colour scheme in chainmail trim with merchrite inset with a white stripe (be it horizontal vertical or diagonal) on the shoulder pad. Im fine with gold swirly lines so long as they arent on the shoulder pads.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive decided to replace the tactical squad and the dev squad with the regal knights they have accse to *any* wargeer in the imperium including ig witch hunters +deamon hunters although I do need a libby, chap and techmarine. vintage meister this means you will have to change a few things ie wargeer if you want to, and your rank but you can keep the same name apperance persoality.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

editted my profile, hope it's fine now!
also added a short description about the shield (forgot that one )


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

yeah thats good


----------



## _link_carsten_ (Apr 3, 2010)

Name-Reman Falconar
Age-296
Rank-Regal Knight Master Of The Forge
Wargear-Conversion Beamer & Frag and krak grenades.
Apperance-Wears Grey Artificiar Armour. Has short brown hair. Hazel Coloured eyes.
Personality-He is resourceful and tries to keep everything in working order(Tanks&vehicles)
History-He once was a space marine Techmarine for the Iron Knights but eventually ranked up to become a Master of the Forge and got moved over to the Regal Knights to help their Cause
Please let me join


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Right im going to post up the action thread later today. We will be operating as a kill team in an attempt to capture some iron warriors comms but i will describe our task in more detail in the action thread.


----------



## Setite (Sep 18, 2009)

Name: Kerric 
Age: 468
Rank: Chief Librarian of the Regal Knights
Appearance: Average astartes build. Close cropped hair showing signs of greying. Brown eyes with perpetual bags beneath them.
Equipment: Librarian power armour, Psychic hood, force weapon, plasma pistol.
History: Kerric abandoned his surname upon becoming a regal knight. He takes the term battle brother very seriously, even though he realizes the feeling is not mutual. He is very aware of the threat chaos poses, and will protect and avenge his battle brothers lives with equal vehemence. 

Hopefully you still have room for me...also, would you want me to choose powers out of the codex or just flow with whatever i feel would add more to the story at the moment? .


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

name: Maxumis
age: 406
rank: chaplain
wargeer: crozius arcanum, Rosarius, bolt pistol
aperance: A man who never shows his face and adorns the black armor of a chaplain with a skull upon the left shoulder. His armor is covered with holy symbols that show his faith to the god emperor. He strikes fear into the hearts of his enemies with his helmet which resembles a "screaming" skull.
personality: Brother Maximus is a stern man. As a warrior his is unwavering, as a man there is none for faithful. He is not much of a talker, but comes through with the insight needed to complete his mission.

If this is still going on...


----------



## C~Dub (Apr 23, 2010)

*My Character Sheet*

Name: Julius Tentaerrus
Age: 355
Rank: Regal Knight
Wargear: Power Armour, Wrist-mounted Boltgun (Left Gauntlet), Power Fist (Right Gauntlet)
Appearance: Julius has a clean-shaven head with a neatly-trimmed goatee. Julius ALWAYS wears his helmet in battle, believing it a sin for the scum he is about to kill to see his blessed face. Julius' power armour is uncustomized, save for one feature. A gold iron-cross on his helmet's forehead and the back of his breastplate.
Personality: Julius is a faithful defender of the Emperor's world's, and would give his life a thousand times over to protect the Emperor. He believes all alien scum must be purged from the Emperor's galaxy, friendly or not. In battle, he is extremely chaotic often screaming as loud as his lungs can take.

PS Bloodthrister, could you possibly link me to the site you used to create your avatar?


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

All three of these entrys are fine and you can be the le chiefe libby if you want and your powers just go with what flows.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks... I think ill draw what my armor looks like.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Just a query to C~Dub, are you a Grey Knight? Because only Abaddon, Pedro Kantor and Grey Knights have wrist-mounter bolters? If so, unless the Gm says otherwise, I took the GK slot, so you would have to change it. Sorry!


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Here is my horrible artistic representation of Maximus.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Its not that bad bluberrypop its much better than anything i can draw.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

Thats what I get for watching TV while I draw


----------



## C~Dub (Apr 23, 2010)

Deus Mortis said:


> Just a query to C~Dub, are you a Grey Knight? Because only Abaddon, Pedro Kantor and Grey Knights have wrist-mounter bolters? If so, unless the Gm says otherwise, I took the GK slot, so you would have to change it. Sorry!


Ah, I suppose it's up to warsmith if I can keep the wrist-mounter bolter, if not, I'll just change it to a Boltpistol.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

The regal knights have acess to any wargeer in the imperium so it fine if he has one.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

"Location: somewhere beetween baal and nocturne on a strike cruser" lol


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

C~Dub said:


> Name: Julius Tentaerrus
> PS Bloodthrister, could you possibly link me to the site you used to create your avatar?


sure. CLICK here!


----------



## C~Dub (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll join in the action thread when you guys get to somewhat of a calm point, I don't particularly like jumping into battles midway unless it's done right.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, you could've joined the terminators


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

c~dub you can join in now as we are just getting ready to go scouting.


----------

